# My first rhinestone decals



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all,

You all have been so helpful, I thought I would show you a couple of my finished decals. Thanks to Sandy Jo at http://rhinestonetemplates.com/ for making my templates for me and doing it so quickly  She is also holding my hand while I learn all of this.

Here are the first of 5 that I have made. 

When applying to glass, I tried the soapy water first and wasn't real fond of it. Way too many bubbles and very hard to get out. The barrel racer, my daughter applied to a dry window and it was better.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

woohoooooo
You are on your way,, they will all get easier from now on,, 
Just hang in there and keep learning,, 
Dont forget to make some shirts too,,,, 
and totes,, 
and these would look great on horse throws,, blankets


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's awesome Irish, congrats! Sandy Jo has been helping me also and I just made my first template today. This was after weeks of constant help from her. Don't know what I would have done if she hadn't stepped in with incredible patience. 

We are well on our way with all of this and it's so exciting! Great Job...


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad you are getting the hang of it's addictive but those were made with templates? They look like they were hand set. What is that 2nd design?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

tla1217 said:


> That's awesome Irish, congrats! Sandy Jo has been helping me also and I just made my first template today. This was after weeks of constant help from her. Don't know what I would have done if she hadn't stepped in with incredible patience.
> 
> We are well on our way with all of this and it's so exciting! Great Job...


Thanks Terry,
YOu have learned alot in a short period of time,, 
now you had better get a pic up of what you just cut,, woohoooooo

It was fun to help you,, and now remember play it forward,,,,, 
later you need to help someone else that needs it,, 
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Tarip,
Irish's second design she created using her own Rhinestone software,,and all of her own artwork and fonts, is a Barrel Racer.
I think she did great for her first Rhinestone designs.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.

Yes the second one is a barrel racer. My daughter put it on her truck. My hubby came in and said it really blings in the sun :LOL I have to handset the barrel in the template. This is one of the ones I should have divided up into separate templates.

I will try to get pictures of the other 3 tomorrow.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fabulous. Great job.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

These look great. It would be fantastic to see photos of them on your daughters car.

Kim


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> Glad you are getting the hang of it's addictive but those were made with templates? They look like they were hand set. What is that 2nd design?


Now that is the question I dread hearing about anything I do. If its not readily apparent to someone that never has had anything to do with a subject besides what they might see on the news, they still need to "get" what the design is. This is only my opinion/fear so don't let it bother you.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Great job. Looking forward to seeing the other designs. Way to go.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Tarip,
> Irish's second design she created using her own Rhinestone software,,and all of her own artwork and fonts, is a Barrel Racer.
> I think she did great for her first Rhinestone designs.



Maybe I read the post wrong but I thought she meant that those templates were made for her (as in using hartco), but sorry they look hand set to me. Also, for the record I was not trying to be mean so please do not take it that way. I just could not make out what the second design was. Even after I was told what it was, I still can't see it. You no a simple critic can be helpful as well. Maybe if she use a smaller stone in that 2nd design it will be more clear as to what it is. Then again she seems to love it so really that is all that matters.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> Maybe I read the post wrong but I thought she meant that those templates were made for her (as in using hartco), but sorry they look hand set to me. Also, for the record I was not trying to be mean so please do not take it that way. I just could not make out what the second design was. Even after I was told what it was, I still can't see it. You no a simple critic can be helpful as well. Maybe if she use a smaller stone in that 2nd design it will be more clear as to what it is. Then again she seems to love it so really that is all that matters.


 
Tarip,,
Irish created her designs,sent me the file to cut.. her art work out.. Not mine.. 
Hope that clears it up for you.
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

taricp35 said:


> Maybe I read the post wrong but I thought she meant that those templates were made for her (as in using hartco), but sorry they look hand set to me. Also, for the record I was not trying to be mean so please do not take it that way. I just could not make out what the second design was. Even after I was told what it was, I still can't see it. You no a simple critic can be helpful as well. Maybe if she use a smaller stone in that 2nd design it will be more clear as to what it is. Then again she seems to love it so really that is all that matters.


Once I read what it was, then I could see it... a rider on a horse leaning to the left. However, when I initially glanced at it, I saw a parrot with a top hot and something sitting on its shoulder! lol But that's probably because I use a particular parrot image when teaching auto-tracing to customers, so I have that image in my head.

I always take my own designs to my local crafts group and ask them directly, "What is this?" And if anyone can't figure it out, then I know it needs some redesigning. I am NOT an artist so I'm always uneasy about my rendering of images!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Another thing that works well 

Is when i Create a Design, I blow it up,, zoom it out,, 
Blow it up,, Zoom it out, 

To see if someone can tell what the design is from far away and up close,,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

For a 1st time, I think she did a good job. I had no problem recognizing the barrel rider, but I am somewhat familiar with rodeos. I also know how hard it can be to get a decal straight whether it be rhinestones or vinyl. It just takes practice, practice, practice, trial and error. As one becomes more familiar with the entire process it becomes easier to spot and correct minor flaws. I have been doing this for a while and I don't always make a perfect transfer every time. I do my very best to correct them before they go to a customer and so far have not had any returns.(Knock wood).


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have no problems with anyone asking what a design is. I live and work in the horse industry and no one there will have a problem with seeing what the design is. When I see something outside of my expertise, I have to ask what it is too 

As for it not being straight. These pictures are of the decal on the trucks and no we didn't get the barrel racer quite straight and since we didn't use any kind of liquid, it couldn't be repositioned. My hubby told me to try Windex the next time. That is what he used putting decals on heavy equipment. I do want to buy Rapid Tac, but can't get it locally and need to wait to afford it.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

If you use windex, try to get the kind that does not have ammonia. I have been told that the ammonia can break down the adhesive. I have customers who just lightly sprayed with plain water so that it was positional and so far it has held fine.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Boomerbabe said:


> If you use windex, try to get the kind that does not have ammonia. I have been told that the ammonia can break down the adhesive. I have customers who just lightly sprayed with plain water so that it was positional and so far it has held fine.


Windex works, water works (but isn't quite as slippery) and soapy water works too. We used to use Rapid Tac, but we now use soapy water for everything. Just add a little bit of dish soap to your spray bottle (a couple little drops will do) and mix it up. You can go with the uber-cheap dishsoap too, I have heard NOT to use Dawn, as something in the degreasing agent breaks the adhesive down over time. 

And just a side note, I knew immediately what the barrel racer was. But then again, I used to work for the PRCA, so I am familiar with the rodeo world.  Looks great! Can't wait to see the others!


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Irish,
I think your design is great for the first one. I knew what it was as soon as I saw it. I really like it.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope you didn't take my post as denigrating your design. I recognized it being with the barrel. I was just saying that I don't think any of my "things" work if someone can't tell what it is and has to ask. I have a lot of quirks that don't necessarily relate to reality. I do aggree with the statment "smaller stones can make things with more detail and recognizable". These 3MM stones I have look very small in my hand but seem to grow to unweidly proportions when made into an intricate image. I know a lot of things are just in my mind but I don't take critisim well so don't put much out if I don't think its "wow" after I first complete it and look at it for real. Like my shirt with the "flag in mouth" doesn't look right to me so I won't make another one till I tweak it but I am thinking I'll make the "decal" of it first once tweaked and hope it will be good enough as a decal.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terry,, I thought your flag tongue was great,,,,,


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the racer and the lean to the side... Very nice. Would be a great rodeo shirt!



irish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> You all have been so helpful, I thought I would show you a couple of my finished decals. Thanks to Sandy Jo at http://rhinestonetemplates.com/ for making my templates for me and doing it so quickly  She is also holding my hand while I learn all of this.
> 
> ...


----------

